# Stanley #4 1/2 plane for sale, early type, tuned and sharp. Very Nice!



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

I have decided that its time to sell some of my extra planes and I thought I would post on here before I put them on ebay.

This is a beautiful early type (type 6?) Stanley Bailey #4 1/2. The plane has been clean and tuned and the iron and breaker have also been tuned and sharpened. Japanning is worn and missing in some areas but there is no rust on the plane. The tote is a replacement but I would be willing to swap it out with one of my other planes if the buyer really wants a rosewood one on there. I think the tote on it now is walnut.

The sole has been lapped flat but there are some scratches in the sole, one larger one in the front of the plane. These do not effect the use at all but its worth pointing out.

The back of the iron was lapped flat and has a mirror polish on it. The primary bevel is ground at 25 deg and has a secondary bevel around 30deg. The iron may require some additional honing but its darn close to perfect.

You really wont have to do much if anything to tune this plane. I have used it, I believe its a great user and I hate to sell it but I have to many extras and I could use the money right now. Hopefully it will find a good home to someone here.

I am asking 80.00 which includes usps priority mail shipping. US only.. Sorry..

Send me a PM if interested. Thanks


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Dan, thats a real looker for a nice price - I really like that Frog style, plenty of mating surface to the base casting and the blade.

If you dont get many responses here, you may want to cross post this in the Woodworking Trade & Swap forum.


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## BubbaIBA (Nov 23, 2011)

Dan,

Thanks, your timing couldn't have been better. I had just started looking for a clean early 4 1/2 to round out my working set of planes. You saved me from kissing a few eBay frogs….word play intended .


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Wait, Dan's getting rid of a plane? This is a historic moment. 

Congrats, Bubba, on a nice 4 1/2.


----------

